# New rat, Possibly pregnant



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

I just got a new rat from a local pet shop here in my town, and i know that they kept the boys and girls together, (i buy feeder rats for pets) so thats why they don't seperate them i guess. She looks maybe 2 months? I have no clue how to tell rats age. Her belly feels very firm, she doesn't like us touching her belly either. She is in a seprate cage, and i plan on keeping her there for the corse of 3 or more weeks (even more if she has babies) But i just wanted to start a post just in case i see more signs of her being preggers. 







This is my boyfriend holding her, sinces she is new we really didn't wanna scare her too much, so not that good of pictures at all! ill post more if she shows signs.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lightning (May 24, 2013)

She doesn't really look pregnant but a better picture would make it easier to tell. Since she was kept with boys its possible she will be.


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

The only reason i think she that she may be is because her belly is super firm, out of my 3 rats i've never felt such a firm belly. One of my rats are chunky and hers isn't even that firm xD but time will tell! I am quite excited though just thinking she may be


----------



## Lightning (May 24, 2013)

If she is, good luck.  My rat had 15 babies and I've got no idea how I'm going to find them all homes, now I'm going to have to buy another expensive cage to separate genders until I DO find them a home. And you're ratty seems pretty small and may have complications if she is pregnant.


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

I use to live in VA too by the way, born and raised there! But i hope she is okay if she turns out to be pregnant. She is a very sociable girl for just getting home from the pet store.


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

I put some fruit and veggie and nesting paper in there and she hoarded it all into her igloo, my other 3 rats never ever tried making a nest with paper i gave em. I touched her belly a little more and im sure shes just not chunky. When my boyfriend was giving her a rinse off before she got in the new cage he said she had a black bulge looking thing on her tummy, so *shrug*


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

She looks very young, of course rats can get pregnant at a very young age but she looks to be only 6-10 weeks so i'd keep a close eye on her for any complications if she does turn out to be carrying little ratlets. If she is pregnant then you may want to get a vets opinion on how safe the birth will be for her. The pictures don't seem to show any signs of pregnancy but you're the one there with her so it'd be easier for you to tell. Good luck, whatever happens.


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Doesnt look preg to me. But you can palpate them and see after 9 days a long. So its super easy to tell.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Wait a week and get us a picture of her on her hind legs, reaching up for something. It will be a bit more conclusive then.


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Will do!


----------

